# English speaking vets in Bilbao



## Alan60 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi, We are travelling from Bilbao to Portsmouth with Brittany Ferries, can anyone out there recommend an English speaking vet in or around Bilbao please. Thanks


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Have a look at this Vet - http://begona.clinicadeveterinaria.com/

The website gives plenty of detail about opening hours, address (you can find it easily on Google Street View) and you could use the contact box to ask if they are available to do the Pet Passport - or perhaps suggest another Vet in the area.

Attachment shows address of Clinic - below the red V


----------

